# Авиация > Однополчане >  679 оитап (в/ч 03085)

## А.Мельников

*679 отдельный испытательный транспортный авиационный полк*

Базирование - Казахстан, Приозёрск-6 (7 площадка).
На Однокласниках.ру на данный момент зарегистрировано 23 человека.

Кстати, в этом году полку исполняется 50 лет.

----------


## А.Мельников

В сети есть сайт полка:
http://priozersk03085.narod.ru/

----------


## AC

*Средства авиационного обеспечения испытаний на 10-м полигоне по состоянию на 1993 г.:*
Ту-16 – 8 (единиц), Су-24М – 4, МиГ-21 – 6, МиГ-23 – 21, Ан-12 – 5, Ан-26 – 3, Ми-8 – 18, (мишени) М-16 – 23, М-21 – 15. ИТОГО: 103 единицы авиационной техники.
Источник:
Уникальный документ - каким был наш полигон 20 лет назад! | РОО "Ветераны полигона ПРО", г. Москва

----------


## Гошан2

Приветствую! Вопрос: Полк подчинялся напрямую командованию войск ПВО? С уважением.

----------

